# Why do west coast loggers fell timber the way the do?



## trees2

To start with, NO disrespect just questions. In most pics I see,the corners are never cut off therefore the pull.Also I see alot of center pull. Why don't they use a steeper face notch to let the tree stay on the stump longer?


----------



## RandyMac

There are fiber pullers in every group.


----------



## Gologit

trees2 said:


> To start with, NO disrespect just questions. In most pics I see,the corners are never cut off therefore the pull.Also I see alot of center pull. Why don't they use a steeper face notch to let the tree stay on the stump longer?



I think I'll have another cup of coffee before I answer this one.


----------



## 802climber

Never heard of anyone felling timber on the west coast. But seriously, what is up with those fellers?


----------



## Gologit

dieseldirt said:


> Never heard of anyone felling timber on the west coast. But seriously, what is up with those fellers?



Them fellers is fallers.


----------



## RandyMac

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## floyd

Wow look at that .that thing is like balanced on the face. 

Regional differences. Different timber. dropping cylinders instead of mushrooms. Hardwood fiber vs softwood fiber.


Lots of reasons.


----------



## trees2

floyd said:


> Wow look at that .that thing is like balanced on the face.
> 
> Regional differences. Different timber. dropping cylinders instead of mushrooms. Hardwood fiber vs softwood fiber.
> 
> 
> Lots of reasons.



Saftey first always, but why the high stumps? Back east I dig around the stump to cut it as low as I can on High grade oak. Of course there is a HUGE differance in the tally at the end of the day . Around here if you chop 10,000 bf INT rule a day you have done good. Average dbh on hardwood is 20" Good white pine will average 800 - 1200 bf per tree.


----------



## Samlock

trees2 said:


> Saftey first always, but why the high stumps?



I once had a theory for that. I'm just too tired to type it right now.


----------



## Dayto

Humboldts leave square buts , no need need to buck twice.
Humboldts work for every occasion , from swinging a tree up hill (dutchman) to throwing a swanson to steer the butt , changing the angle of the under cut to create stump jump .

We dont do 13 different cuts boring into every where blowing tips up and digging around stumps , we do whats been working on the coast forever and keeps us safe .

Just my .02.


----------



## lmbrman

Gologit said:


> I think I'll have another cup of coffee before I answer this one.



better add some Bailey's before you start typing Bob :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging

The humboldt is largely the reason for "high stumps" although we try to cut as low as possible. There is also the swell butt issue the bottom foot or so of a tree is considerably larger than the rest of it and it makes loading the trucks and skidding em out kind of a pain. Then the other reason for tall stumps is a matter of perspective, most of the cutting around here is done on steep ground and the camera does not really convey that to the viewer one side of the stump could be 6" tall the other 6'. As far as digging down to get the most out of a log who has time for that? Just put em on the ground and move on...besides I haven't used a chainsaw as a shovel in years...:biggrin:


----------



## Oldtimer

No doubt about it. West coast loggers are 3 hours behind the east coast guys no matter how dang good they are.


----------



## northmanlogging

Oh now thats just mean if'n I lived on the east coast I might of started crying:msp_ohmy:


----------



## slowp

The fellers who are fallers usually have to follow contract requirements for stump heights. In the days when old growth was hitting the ground, it was 12 inches or 1/3 the diameter. Now it is a 12 inch maximum stump height measured on the high side of the stump in some parts of the country. 

On ground like this, and we do have steeper, stumps may be more than 12 inches on the lower side. 





View attachment 251838


----------



## rwoods

RandyMac said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Nice saw. Nice work. Ron


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy

Fixed it for ya - steep ground, Mang!


----------



## rwoods

Randy, now where's the picture of you cutting the third tree? Ron


----------



## RandyMac

High stumps? I was taught that way and I have cut lower, not often though, left monuments all over.
Sometimes a high stump has a purpose and sometimes it is just a high stump.


----------



## Gologit

*trees2*

Sometimes a high stump and some fibre pull is just part of the deal. Terrain, obstacles, lean, wind...all play a part in how we lay things out. 

Sometimes just getting the tree on the ground safely is the main concern. We can pretty it up later. 

I could have chased the hinge a little more and had less fibre pull but what the camera doesn't show is a big limb in another tree, that I was watching, that my tree hit as it started over, and fell just where I'd have been standing if I'd waited another couple of seconds




[video]http://s691.photobucket.com/albums/vv277/gologit/video/?action=view&current=PB131871.mp4[/video]


----------



## redprospector

Why do west coast loggers fell timber the way the do?
Because they can.
The real question is; Why do east coast loggers fiddle fart around felling timber the way they do? 
I really shouldn't say anything. I'm too far east to be a west coast faller, and way to far west to be an east coast faller. I just couldn't pass it up.

Andy


----------



## KYLogger

I am not a west coast guy, but have studied and modified some of their gear and techniques for my own use. It's just different!! Different terrain sometimes (though we have some steep stuff in Appalachia) different wood, big white pine or poplar are about as comparable as it gets, different end products being produced. I don't think that they chop any veneer or stave doug fir, but we do on a daily basis. I wouldn't want to humboldt a big stave or veneer white oak. If you choose to use a notch cutting that stuff (stave not veneer) most of what you are cutting out for a notch is gonna be slabbed off anyway, where if you humboldt em, you are gonna loose footage. Besides they need someplace to tie off all that cable they like to string around the woods:msp_razz: Not to mention, volume of wood whacked is considerably greater than typical operations around here.

Bottom line is if it works for you do it, if it don't; don't. I can't stand the rivalry, "Look at me, my bar is bigger than yours" etc...... I know some of the best timber cutters in this area and they can do things with a tree and a saw that still amaze me, put them in the PNW and they would figure it out, put a good PNW faller in hardwood country, and he would figure it out as well. 

Just my .02 cents

Tom


----------



## Gologit

KYLogger said:


> I am not a west coast guy, but have studied and modified some of their gear and techniques for my own use. It's just different!! Different terrain sometimes (though we have some steep stuff in Appalachia) different wood, big white pine or poplar are about as comparable as it gets, different end products being produced. I don't think that they chop any veneer or stave doug fir, but we do on a daily basis. I wouldn't want to humboldt a big stave or veneer white oak. If you choose to use a notch cutting that stuff (stave not veneer) most of what you are cutting out for a notch is gonna be slabbed off anyway, where if you humboldt em, you are gonna loose footage. Besides they need someplace to tie off all that cable they like to string around the woods:msp_razz: Not to mention, volume of wood whacked is considerably greater than typical operations around here.
> 
> Bottom line is if it works for you do it, if it don't; don't. I can't stand the rivalry, "Look at me, my bar is bigger than yours" etc...... I know some of the best timber cutters in this area and they can do things with a tree and a saw that still amaze me, put them in the PNW and they would figure it out, put a good PNW faller in hardwood country, and he would figure it out as well.
> 
> Just my .02 cents
> 
> Tom



Well said.


----------



## trees2

Gologit said:


> Well said.



TOUCHE ! Like I said, always curious to learn something new EVERY day. I've been in the woods for 39 years now with millions of feet under my log tape and there is always time to learn.


----------



## Gologit

trees2 said:


> TOUCHE ! Like I said, always curious to learn something new EVERY day. I've been in the woods for 39 years now with millions of feet under my log tape and there is always time to learn.



Millions of feet? You must have clearcut the entire state of Rhode Island.


----------



## trees2

With those giants out there you should chop that in 6 months.


----------



## GASoline71

You said "chop"... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit

trees2 said:


> With those giants out there you should chop that in 6 months.



Ssssshhhhh! Don't let everybody know how easy it is. 

Seriously though, on some of the bigger helicopter jobs we'd shoot for a million feet a week down the hill.


----------



## slowp

View attachment 251906


----------



## KYLogger

See I told you, they like to drag all that heavy cable over hill and dale, wrap it around poor little trees, and then pack it all out!!! But really,try and do that with a 4 inch tall stump!!

Tom


----------



## trees2

I'd love to get out nw and log some day.Have cut some 7-8' oaks out here but just on tree removal jobs. What is the pay rate out there? Never realy got a chance to talk with anyone out there about it that's why I joined this site.


----------



## Rounder

redprospector said:


> Why do west coast loggers fell timber the way
> I really shouldn't say anything. I'm too far east to be a west coast faller, and way to far west to be an east coast faller. I just couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Andy



I figure we're Rocky Mountain Fallers....High above all that East/West BS....


----------



## trees2

I hear you Tom, Grapple skidders, tsi work, and veneer when you can buy it can be profitable. My biggest problem is finding quality help . Is it out there?


----------



## RandyMac

Rounder said:


> I figure we're Rocky Mountain Fallers....High above all that East/West BS....



fiber puller


----------



## Gologit

Rounder said:


> I figure we're Rocky Mountain Fallers....High above all that East/West BS....



Snob. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redprospector

Rounder said:


> I figure we're Rocky Mountain Fallers....High above all that East/West BS....



I was going to agree with you....untill Randy, and Bob chimed in.
They'd probably get banned for what they'd call me. :hmm3grin2orange:

Andy


----------



## RandyMac

redprospector said:


> I was going to agree with you....untill Randy, and Bob chimed in.
> They'd probably get banned for what they'd call me. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Andy



Hey now!!


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> I was going to agree with you....untill Randy, and Bob chimed in.
> They'd probably get banned for what they'd call me. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Andy



Naaahhhh...I don't get to talk like that any more. :msp_mad:


----------



## Gologit

trees2 said:


> I'd love to get out nw and log some day.Have cut some 7-8' oaks out here but just on tree removal jobs. What is the pay rate out there? Never realy got a chance to talk with anyone out there about it that's why I joined this site.



The logging is dangerous out here. You can starve to death trying to make a living at it. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Naaahhhh...I don't get to talk like that any more. :msp_mad:



I sure the #### do!


----------



## KYLogger

I would love to be able to use a grapple skidder around here, but this is cable machine country. A grapple would be good on about 20-25% of the stuff we cut. I want one but I don't think the times they would come in handy would offset the cost. I would also like to go out west and at least spend some time on a yarder job or two. 

And logging is dangerous anywhere lol....... prices go down I get malnourished, it's like a roller coaster you can tell how the market is doing in relation to the size brithces I happen to be wearing.

Tom


----------



## trees2

I hear that. I'll be taking it slow for the next 12 weeks or so, Thursday I caught a 12" white pine with lotttttts of tension on it across my left knee. Just got out of an mri, torn acl fractured bone at the knee and busted cartilage. GREAT ! I guess iI should feel lucky thats all it did, Could of been alot worst. It sent me about 12'.


----------



## floyd

You would truely be amazed by this outfit from Longview that logs on Longview Fibre(or fiber can't recall). 3 guys put out 1500 loads in about 2 mo on some steep ground with a rubber tired or sometimes a D5 highboy with a grapple & feller buncher on tracks.

You Rocky Mtn boys never pull fiber cause its hard not to cut all the way thru the stems before you let off the trigger.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HorseFaller

We get it all here. Steep to the point you don't even want to hike down it. To the this used to be a farm field we planted cottonwood in. There are all types of outfits that have there niche. 
I personally have a harder time falling trees on flat ground and flat ground here usually means mountains of blackberrys to crawl through.


----------



## slowp

HorseFaller said:


> We get it all here. Steep to the point you don't even want to hike down it. To the this used to be a farm field we planted cottonwood in. There are all types of outfits that have there niche.
> I personally have a harder time falling trees on flat ground and flat ground here usually means mountains of blackberrys to crawl through.



And head high nettles.


----------



## floyd

Don't forget Devil's Club.


----------



## northmanlogging

floyd said:


> Don't forget Devil's Club.



Or vine maples...


----------



## floyd

I use to get poison oak bad. Since my ground has a considerable amount of it I have a half assed immunity to it now.


----------



## northmanlogging

So only one side of yer butt itches? That must be strange...:msp_unsure:


----------



## redoakneck

I use to get poison oak bad. Since my ground has a considerable amount of it I have a half assed immunity to it now



northmanlogging said:


> So only one side of yer butt itches? That must be strange...:msp_unsure:





That right there my man is funny!!!! REP sent:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## mile9socounty

Dont forget the 10ft deep sea of rhododendron, azela's and manzanita. Gotta love the manzies that are 12" DBH.


----------



## floyd

Depends on which hand i'm scratching my ass with that day.



Yup that there's your half assed immunity. Wait, I guess it's my half assed immunity.

You, sir... will have to get your own immunity.

Thank, you. Thank you very much.


----------



## redprospector

floyd said:


> You Rocky Mtn boys never pull fiber cause its hard not to cut all the way thru the stems before you let off the trigger.:hmm3grin2orange:



Ouch!
Well, at least we have thin clean air and don't need gill's to breathe like you coastal boy's. 

Andy


----------



## floyd

I'll have you know that no rain has fallen since July & that was only because I had hay down.

Now, we are not discussing Nov thru Apr where one never worries about sunburn.

Yup.


----------



## Trx250r180

the higher stumps go with the longer bars ...............,cutting above the flare on stump makes the logs stack better on the truck like was said earlier also


----------



## wowzers

I prefer to cut humbolt myself, but Idon't use it because you end up with a square butt. Leaving the required step in your backcut pretty much elminated that bonus. Plus when I was bucking landing it was pretty rare that a tree would come up and I could just hit the snipe and have a square butt. Most of the time the cutter had some bias in their backcut.


----------



## Rounder

RandyMac said:


> fiber puller



That's a fairly serious accusation there, fireable offense where I work. That ........and high stumps....

-Hope all's well Randy - Sam


----------



## OlympicYJ

floyd said:


> You would truely be amazed by this outfit from Longview that logs on Longview Fibre(or fiber can't recall). 3 guys put out 1500 loads in about 2 mo on some steep ground with a rubber tired or sometimes a D5 highboy with a grapple & feller buncher on tracks.
> 
> You Rocky Mtn boys never pull fiber cause its hard not to cut all the way thru the stems before you let off the trigger.:hmm3grin2orange:



Which outfit was it? Got my curiosity up lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RandyMac

Rounder said:


> That's a fairly serious accusation there, fireable offense where I work. That ........and high stumps....
> 
> -Hope all's well Randy - Sam



Yup, right there with being a sumbeach.

We are good, moving into the new house and you?


----------



## floyd

No name on the side of the truck. I think they just logged on Longview ground. Used JLM out of Stevenson to haul logs.


----------



## GASoline71

trees2 said:


> I hear that. I'll be taking it slow for the next 12 weeks or so, Thursday I caught a 12" white pine with lotttttts of tension on it across my left knee. Just got out of an mri, torn acl fractured bone at the knee and busted cartilage. GREAT ! I guess iI should feel lucky thats all it did, Could of been alot worst. It sent me about 12'.



Sounds like you need to stay out of the woods.

Gary


----------



## OlympicYJ

floyd said:


> No name on the side of the truck. I think they just logged on Longview ground. Used JLM out of Stevenson to haul logs.



Oh ok. Could of been C&C, Jerry Debrie (prob spelled that wrong), or Don Fudge. Theyre all from down that way. Those are just the outfits i know of know thweres more. That's what I'd call some serious production right there. They woulda moved around 6million feet at 1500 loads.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rounder

RandyMac said:


> Yup, right there with being a sumbeach.
> 
> We are good, moving into the new house and you?



Busy as hell. Amazing how many miles a guy has to drive these days just to kill trees.

Glad to hear you found a new place, all the best.


----------



## 056 kid

Oldtimer said:


> No doubt about it. West coast loggers are 3 hours behind the east coast guys no matter how dang good they are.



Your so full of #### that I can smell you from here. Bet money you never have had to find the longest ground in order to save a tree out. I casted a good sized poplar right across a draw yesterday and she bounced like a ball. Had that been a big white cedar I think I would be packaging tooth picks.. east coast wood has its. Challenges, but I don't think there is much of a comparison. LMAO, when half if not more of the cutter populaation dosent even use a hinge and the other 80% uses a giant open face with wedges shoved everywhere you KNOW that #### is easier. All that BS and the job still gets done. That racket ain't gonna work in a stand of 2nd growth with some height and some lead... That's just my opinion though.


----------



## 056 kid

trx250r180 said:


> the higher stumps go with the longer bars ...............,cutting above the flare on stump makes the logs stack better on the truck like was said earlier also


You also get alot more control with straight wood above the root flair which is rather important when side hill is desired.


----------



## Samlock

Rounder said:


> Busy as hell. Amazing how many miles a guy has to drive these days just to kill trees.



Good to hear, idle hands are the devil's playthings. Keep awake on the road, Sam.


----------



## trees2

GASoline71 said:


> Sounds like you need to stay out of the woods.
> 
> Gary



One you get sawdust in your cuffs you never get it out !


----------



## slowp

trees2 said:


> One you get sawdust in your cuffs you never get it out !



You shouldn't be wearing pants with cuffs in the woods. That can be dangerous, and annoying.


----------



## trees2

slowp said:


> You shouldn't be wearing pants with cuffs in the woods. That can be dangerous, and annoying.



Ok so pockets!


----------



## northmanlogging

floyd said:


> Depends on which hand i'm scratching my ass with that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that there's your half assed immunity. Wait, I guess it's my half assed immunity.
> 
> You, sir... will have to get your own immunity.
> 
> Thank, you. Thank you very much.



That OK I chose my immunity... With distance... as much distance as possible...


----------



## Gologit

trees2 said:


> One you get sawdust in your cuffs you never get it out !



CUFFS?


----------



## slowp

Those boots look brand new. Better get them broken in.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Those boots look brand new. Better get them broken in.



They were. They are.


----------



## rwoods

I understand the no cuff standard. I also understand the new longer leg protection standards and the wrap arounds. Does a logger have to pick his poison now - or do the new chaps feature a break away? Just curious as it is time for this firewood hack to replace his old style chaps. Ron


----------



## hammerlogging

rwoods said:


> I understand the no cuff standard. I also understand the new longer leg protection standards and the wrap arounds. Does a logger have to pick his poison now - or do the new chaps feature a break away? Just curious as it is time for this firewood hack to replace his old style chaps. Ron



if you're a firewood hack holding lots of 3 foot pieces with one foot while cutting, standing on the other, then get full wraps: lots of calf protection. As a full time production faller, perhaps you would opt for mobility over super maximum protection- i.e inserts, mauybe cutting pants of you want to be smart and all. Thing about cutting pants is they cost so much more, and once wore out, the whole thing goes, i just buy another pair of $36 (max) pants.

damn new wescos are pretty. for us non kuliens people that is...


----------



## northmanlogging

Or ya could just pay attention to where you're feet and your saw are pointing and like the ghost busters say "never cross the streams". But who ever said I was safe had to much to drink


----------



## Gologit

hammerlogging said:


> damn new wescos are pretty. for us non kuliens people that is...



Yup...the Wesco is a fine boot. Just the rich kids wear Kuliens. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> CUFFS?



nice noodles ,cutting blocks out of the trees ?


----------



## paccity

we fall the way we do so people can ask us why. p.s. them is some pretty shoes bob. almost hate to work them.:cool2:


----------



## slowp

I guess if you wanted to be back in the 70s fashion-wise, you could velcro on cuffs. That way they'd rip off if you got hung up. 

Ah, safety cuffs. I bet there is a big market for that....well maybe on the east coast.....

It is Fashion Week in NYC.








View attachment 252309
View attachment 252310


----------



## madhatte

Pray tell, what are these "cuffs" of which you speak?


----------



## Gologit

trx250r180 said:


> nice noodles ,cutting blocks out of the trees ?



Nope...free handing some slabs for a picnic area.







[/


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> we fall the way we do so people can ask us why. p.s. them is some pretty shoes bob. almost hate to work them.:cool2:



Yup, they were pretty for about two days. Now, not quite as nice.

Hey, as long as we're talking about boots...do you find that replacement spikes don't last as long as they used to?


----------



## OlympicYJ

Bob you talkin just Wesco caulks or the standard replaceables?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gologit

OlympicYJ said:


> Bob you talkin just Wesco caulks or the standard replaceables?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 


Wesco replaceables. I don't really have anything to base it on but it seems like they wear down faster than they used to.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Always heard the wesco's wore good compared to other standard corks. I know those champ logger ones suck hind tit. Got some phillips tool steel ones to throw in my Hoffmans when they're done. They look pretty good heard good things about em.


----------



## OlympicYJ

It is Fashion Week in NYC.








View attachment 252309
View attachment 252310
[/QUOTE]

Figured id share 






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> Yup, they were pretty for about two days. Now, not quite as nice.
> 
> Hey, as long as we're talking about boots...do you find that replacement spikes don't last as long as they used to?



Yes! The last few rounds have been jank. "Tool steel" or something is on the chitty ones. "Champ logger" ones seem to last much longer..


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> Yes! The last few rounds have been jank. "Tool steel" or something is on the chitty ones. "Champ logger" ones seem to last much longer..



Thanks. I wondered if they really were of lesser quality or if I was just going through another old guy rant again..."they don't make 'em like they used to"...  I try to avoid those, but sometimes....


----------



## 056 kid

I dont blame ya. When someone like me who's been at it a fraction of the time recognises a problem, it has got to be an issue.


----------



## H 2 H

Please pass the opcorn:


----------



## GASoline71

trees2 said:


> One you get sawdust in your cuffs you never get it out !



Wait till you're fallin' timber on the downslope... you'll have chips in your ears.

Gary


----------



## Trx250r180

GASoline71 said:


> Wait till you're fallin' timber on the downslope... you'll have chips in your ears.
> 
> Gary



isnt that what the ear plugs are for ?


----------



## brokenbudget

trx250r180 said:


> isnt that what the ear plugs are for ?



no. thats what the sawdust becomes


----------



## GASoline71

trx250r180 said:


> isnt that what the ear plugs are for ?



WHAT?!?!

Gary


----------



## Trx250r180

GASoline71 said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> Gary



them foam plugs for your ears at the sawshop ,for keepin the chips out when cutting


----------



## Gologit

trx250r180 said:


> them foam plugs for your ears at the sawshop ,for keepin the chips out when cutting



Huh?


----------



## Trx250r180

was trying to make a joke ,about plugging the ears to keep the chips out ,it backfired ,ill go to my corner now


----------



## GASoline71

Speak up sonny... I can't read ya... 

Gary


----------



## Trx250r180

you 2 cant hear a word i type ,obvoiusly been running saw too long ,or take them plugs out of your ears ,i hear huh out of a lot of cutters that stop by here to buy parts ,wear the ear plugs kids , running saws a lot can damage your hearing


----------



## GASoline71

It can... but back in the 80's... nobody wore 'em. At least none of the cutters I worked with did. I wear 'em now... just to save what I have left.

My hearing loss is mainly from lots of Heavy Metal concerts and years of aircraft carrier flight deck noise. 

Gary


----------



## Gologit

Yup...you can tell an experienced logger by how many spare parts he has...dentures, hearing aids, bi-focals, artificial knees, artificial hips, heart stents, missing fingers, missing toes, and number of ex-wives.

Scars count too. Scars from cable jaggers, carpal tunnel surgery scars, compound fracture scars, Saturday night payday scars, shin scars from wedges breaking, stitch scars on his left leg, and that little indent at the bridge of his nose from his tin hat slamming down on it when it gets hit by a widow maker.

The older loggers have all of the above...just more of them.


----------



## RandyMac

Some extremely wise man said something like this "You can't call yourself a logger, until you have heard one of your bones snap" 
I shed blood almost every day, have scars enough to put together a football. Screws, pins and plates yeeeehaww!!!!!
Tetanus shots are a given.


----------



## slowp

I know of a very good faller. He has never been injured on the job. Now off the job is a different story.


----------



## 056 kid

Most of the time I see blood before I know where its coming from 
I just finished up some digging on a cut on my ring finger, from a wedge of all things. It puffed up big today, getting infected no doubt. A good dose of iodine should work, another nosebox necessity.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I know of a very good faller. He has never been injured on the job. Now off the job is a different story.



I know who you're talking about and I truly believe it was his skill and knowledge that kept him from being hurt. But you can't discount a bit of luck, too and I'll bet he'd be the first to agree with that.

And, as far as getting hurt in the woods...my _worst_ injury came from falling asleep one morning on the way to work and wrecking my pickup.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I know who you're talking about and I truly believe it was his skill and knowledge that kept him from being hurt. But you can't discount a bit of luck, too and I'll bet he'd be the first to agree with that.
> 
> And, as far as getting hurt in the woods...my _worst_ injury came from falling asleep one morning on the way to work and wrecking my pickup.




Oh, that makes two of them.


----------



## floyd

This is a problem with corks on the dry side. It is hard to stay off the rocks.


----------



## trees2

Oldtimer said:


> No doubt about it. West coast loggers are 3 hours behind the east coast guys no matter how dang good they are.



Oh, By the way thats not mean it's just TRUE !


----------



## 056 kid

trees2 said:


> Oh, By the way thats not mean it's just TRUE !



Go cut a tan oak with a dull chain...


----------



## trees2

056 kid said:


> Go cut a tan oak with a dull chain...



Ahhh, But we ALL know Red Oak has more value .


----------



## trees2

Speaking of chain, what do you run for chain ?


----------



## 056 kid

I don't think you got the joke...

Both .050 & .063 3/8 full and skip square chisel. Just ordered some semi skip though, never tried that yet...


----------



## GASoline71

trees2 said:


> Speaking of chain, what do you run for chain ?



A sharp one?

Gary


----------



## Trx250r180

how are those sharpening stones selling ?


----------



## trees2

056 kid said:


> I don't think you got the joke...
> 
> Both .050 & .063 3/8 full and skip square chisel. Just ordered some semi skip though, never tried that yet...



I guess I did cause it turned on you On that 72 & 75 what do you use for file size ?


----------



## GASoline71

trx250r180 said:


> how are those sharpening stones selling ?



Fanfriggintastic! I got a gold mine here! 

Gary


----------



## trees2

GASoline71 said:


> A sharp one?
> 
> Gary



Hey Gary, I guess you don't scratch up your chain that often with those high stumps huh.


----------



## 056 kid

A goofy file until lately. Btw the tan oak joke has nothing to do with value..


----------



## GASoline71

trees2 said:


> Hey Gary, I guess you don't scratch up your chain that often with those high stumps huh.



LMAO... only when I'm doing landscrapering.

Gary


----------



## trees2

056 kid said:


> a goofy file until lately. Btw the tan oak joke has nothing to do with value..



realy !


----------



## 056 kid

Really... Although I did try the triangle files for a bit. Seemed like they dug more into the ties than the goofy file though....


----------



## trees2

Do you ever work the inside of the cutter? If not try it .


----------



## 056 kid

What's a cutter?


----------



## trees2

You know, the TOOTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 056 kid

Teeth are in your head...


----------



## trees2

Na dems teef


----------



## trees2

Got to go load a tri axle now with white pine 25'-29' timber stock. Later


----------



## GASoline71

White Pine = Piss Fir

Gary


----------



## 056 kid

LMAO Gary


----------



## Trx250r180

25-29 inch pine ?now i see why they run short bars back east ...........


----------



## trees2

trx250r180 said:


> 25-29 inch pine ?now i see why they run short bars back east ...........



Thats length not diameter. Sometimes things don't go the way you plan. Fuel problem. Changed both filters and air filter but still starving for fuel. Both tanks are clean ,no leaky lines , i'll try cracking the injector lines.


----------



## trees2

trx250r180 said:


> 25-29 inch pine ?now i see why they run short bars back east ...........



But yeah, small diam. also . That's why you need to fall alot of trees per day to get a good tally. A pine job we did last week just a tad over 1 acre gave us 8 tri axle loads and 300 yards of chips.


----------



## Jon1212

I was under the impression that the Off Topic Forum here was pretty darn funny, but these last 8 1/2 pages have provided me with some pretty good laughs. So thanks for that.
Jonathan


----------



## Gologit

Jon1212 said:


> I was under the impression that the Off Topic Forum here was pretty darn funny, but these last 8 1/2 pages have provided me with some pretty good laughs. So thanks for that.
> Jonathan



Yup...you'll notice that there are some people who _don't_ post here.


----------



## Gologit

trx250r180 said:


> 25-29 inch pine ?now i see why they run short bars back east ...........



25 to 29 inch pine...those are the _limbs_, right?


----------



## trees2

Gologit said:


> 25 to 29 inch pine...those are the _limbs_, right?


 That's funny !


----------



## Trx250r180

trees2 said:


> But yeah, small diam. also . That's why you need to fall alot of trees per day to get a good tally. A pine job we did last week just a tad over 1 acre gave us 8 tri axle loads and 300 yards of chips.



lot different than out here ,on my way to work i follow trucks holding 5-11 logs normaly ,some have more small ones ,for the pulp


----------



## Jon1212

Gologit said:


> Yup...you'll notice that there are some people who _don't_ post here.



Bob,
I would imagine that the humorless, ne'er do wells would be shown the door rather quickly, and I'd also venture to say _the door _wouldn't be opened before they make their "assisted" exit.

I also have a theory about those spikes wearing out faster:

As we (collective) age, gravity has a greater effect on our bodies. It is therefore my theory that it becomes more physically taxing to lift _one's_ legs to the proper height to allow the needed clearance for said spikes, resulting in more wear.

But then again, I've been known to be full of crap from time to time.


----------



## northmanlogging

In response to the corks wearing faster: just because they are made out of tool steel does not mean they are made out of 'hardened' tool steel. Regular unhardened tool steel is only a little harder then mild steel, could be ya all got a bad batch of "tool steel calks" or they where made in china buy long duk foo who wouldn't know the difference anyway:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RandyMac

The Sierras were rough on spikes, lots of hard rocks, used vibrams a lot.


----------



## bitzer

Someone once told me you can put a #### ton more wood on the ground pickin yer stump up a little than ya can diggin and doin the swedish dipsy doodle poke around here and poke over there. By God he was right. Someone should get the message to the walnut guys especially. All those board inches you think you're saving you're pissin away in board feet that could be on the ground. Time, time, time. No ones payin me to dawdle.


There is a HELL of a lot more you can do with a tree on a higher stump.


----------



## RandyMac

bitzer said:


> Someone once told me you can put a #### ton more wood on the ground pickin yer stump up a little than ya can diggin and doin the swedish dipsy doodle poke around here and poke over there. By God he was right. Someone should get the message to the walnut guys especially. All those board inches you think you're saving you're pissin away in board feet that could be on the ground. Time, time, time. No ones payin me to dawdle.
> 
> 
> There is a HELL of a lot more you can do with a tree on a higher stump.



Anything else?


----------



## northmanlogging

For many years I thought that the humboldt was the "standard undercut" and the top down was just some farmer being lazy... Didn't learn the difference until one day I was talking to the self loader guy who's not a faller and he was describing a humboldt... I didn't say anything just made a mental note :redface: as said before in previous post my ma and uncle taught me how to run saw and that's just how they did things never needed names for it ya just did it. Besides the old top down "standard" is a hold over from the days of misery whips and double bit axes, who wants to swing an axe uphill for 6-8 hours a day?


----------



## GASoline71

LMAO... the only face cut I knew for eons was a Humboldt as well. Wasn't until I saw some arbo guy in town make a conventinal face cut and thought it was weird looking. What was even weirder is that he made the angled top cut first. I thought, "how do you gun your lay with an angled top cut?" 

I think I've used a conventional face cut about 3 times in my life. 

Gary


----------



## northmanlogging

Even when I lived in Wyoming I thought the conventional cut was weird I was ten? when moved out here to Warshington... we went hunting in eastern warshington and I saw some massive sloping back cut (like 75 deg.) and that bothered me for weeks couldn't figure out why they would want to do that, if memory serves they also did some weird v cut thing with no chunk removed just two v's and pray I guess?:msp_unsure:


----------



## slowp

A west coastie on this forum told me I should switch from my poor humboldts to the other way when in my thinning for firewood project. It seems odd and scary because I've only seen humboldts done in the real world. I have been doing the east coastie undercut but it still seems odd.


----------



## rwoods

Dent devotes only a mere page to the conventional vs. Humboldt face cuts. He says both have their place. He seems to suggest the Humboldt for uneven terrain. Apparently these cuts were the subject of debate at the time of his writing (1974). 

Of course loggers and arborists have different objectives upon which their livelihoods depend. A firewood hack's life is much easier than either - just put it on the ground in the safest way and direction possible. Generally a FH doesn't have to worry about time spent, production, flush stumps, high stumps, busted logs, maintaining a lay, avoiding houses and groundies, etc. Best of all, it is easier for a FH to just walk away from a questionable tree and tell the owner to call a pro. :msp_wink:

Let the debate continue.

Ron


----------



## bitzer

RandyMac said:


> Anything else?



Chicks dig a man with a tall stump.


----------



## GASoline71

northmanlogging said:


> Even when I lived in Wyoming I thought the conventional cut was weird I was ten? when moved out here to Warshington... we went hunting in eastern warshington and I saw some massive sloping back cut (like 75 deg.) and that bothered me for weeks couldn't figure out why they would want to do that, if memory serves they also did some weird v cut thing with no chunk removed just two v's and pray I guess?:msp_unsure:



You must hunt the same GMU's I hunt. Because it is littered with crazy sloped back cut stumps. 

Gary


----------



## Oldtimer

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... the only face cut I knew for eons was a Humboldt as well. Wasn't until I saw some arbo guy in town make a conventinal face cut and thought it was weird looking. What was even weirder is that he made the angled top cut first. I thought, "how do you gun your lay with an angled top cut?"
> 
> I think I've used a conventional face cut about 3 times in my life.
> 
> Gary



You "gun your lay" the same way..and if you do the top of the notch first you can match the bottom to it a lot easier. Stops a lot of tail pulling- people tend to make the bottom cut deeper than the top cut, makes the tree lift off the stump. Which you know, I know.


----------



## GASoline71

Always... straight cut first. Then angled cut second. Whether on top or bottom. makes no sense to gun with an angled cut.

Can of worms now open... 

Gary


----------



## Trx250r180

when you guys say gun ,are you talking about the sight on my stihl ,the black line across the top and starter cover ? what ever way that is facing is the direction the tree will go ?


----------



## GASoline71

trx250r180 said:


> when you guys say gun ,are you talking about the sight on my stihl ,the black line across the top and starter cover ? what ever way that is facing is the direction the tree will go ?



Yes... and before there were black lines on the saws... you used the straight part of the front handle.

Gary


----------



## paccity

opcorn:


----------



## Trx250r180

GASoline71 said:


> Yes... and before there were black lines on the saws... you used the straight part of the front handle.
> 
> Gary



wonder if lot in here knew what those lines were there for ,or even noticed they are there


----------



## GASoline71

Prolly not.

Gary


----------



## RandyMac

GASoline71 said:


> Yes... and before there were black lines on the saws... you used the straight part of the front handle.
> 
> Gary



the "sight" lines were often cast on the casings.


----------



## Gologit

trx250r180 said:


> when you guys say gun ,are you talking about the sight on my stihl ,the black line across the top and starter cover ? what ever way that is facing is the direction the tree will go ?



I think I just came up with a new excuse for missing the lead...."my gunning sights must be crooked"...or maybe "the magic marker that I touched them up with is all faded and..."

Thanks! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## slowp

I'm thinking that when you crush the boss's pickup you should look at your saw and declare that the sight must've got bumped and must be off a bit. 

Or put on a "sighting in the saw" demonstration for a newbie sometime. That could be entertaining. I'll bring popcorn.

Perhaps a thread on adjusting sights on saws could be started on the chainsaw forum???


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I'm thinking that when you crush the boss's pickup you should look at your saw and declare that the sight must've got bumped and must be off a bit.
> 
> Or put on a "sighting in the saw" demonstration for a newbie sometime. That could be entertaining. I'll bring popcorn.
> 
> Perhaps a thread on adjusting sights on saws could be started on the chainsaw forum???



Dare ya !


----------



## 056 kid

I wish stihl still had the handlebars in line so you can gun with them and square up a bucking cut. The new.ones are "ergonomic"..


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> I think I just came up with a new excuse for missing the lead...."my gunning sights must be crooked"...or maybe "the magic marker that I touched them up with is all faded and..."
> 
> Thanks! :msp_biggrin:



helps if you draw them in the right place with the sharpie :msp_wink:


----------



## northmanlogging

I thought that was what that little screw with the -/+ on the bottom of the saw was for is adjusting yer sights...otstir:


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Dare ya !



OK. Gots to think on it a bit, and find some pictures. I'll expect some help though.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> OK. Gots to think on it a bit, and find some pictures. I'll expect some help though.



E-mail sent.


----------



## slowp

OK, time for help is nigh.


----------



## rwoods

I should have read this thread first. I hope I didn't spoil the fun replying to the sight thread. Ron


----------



## Gologit

rwoods said:


> I should have read this thread first. I hope I didn't spoil the fun replying to the sight thread. Ron



No...you got the joke. We'll see how many people don't. We conduct these little experiments every once in awhile. :msp_wink:


----------



## northmanlogging

opcorn:


----------



## paccity

rwoods said:


> I should have read this thread first. I hope I didn't spoil the fun replying to the sight thread. Ron



like bob said. we come out of the woods now and then and have some laughs.


----------



## northmanlogging

usually allot of laughing in the woods too, or is that just me


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> OK, time for help is nigh.



Here I come to make the day a bit stoopider!


----------



## rwoods

Gologit said:


> No...you got the joke. We'll see how many people don't. We conduct these little experiments every once in awhile. :msp_wink:



Missing two weeks work (one sick and one vacation) was just too much for my idle brain last month so to help all the would be timber fallers of the world, I, in my semi-delusional state, developed the universal cut aka "The Leatherman" - you know the one that can be used in any situation. But I have yet to photograph it much less post it for fear that someone will take it seriously. And of course, I am having a few technical difficulties such as making the hinge look real and matching the stem to the stump. And then a thread is started on blocking - something I hadn't thought of incorporating into The Leatherman. Who knows another rained out weekend and I just might yield to the temptation. However, most of you have probably fallen more trees in a week than I have in my lifetime. Maybe one of you can play this better than me. Ron


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> usually allot of laughing in the woods too, or is that just me



Nope...some times the laughing is what gets you through the day.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Here I come to make the day a bit stoopider!



Thankee


----------



## OlympicYJ

I think a set of flippable tac sights would work pretty good... or a scope 

opcorn:


----------



## trees2

Oldtimer said:


> You "gun your lay" the same way..and if you do the top of the notch first you can match the bottom to it a lot easier. Stops a lot of tail pulling- people tend to make the bottom cut deeper than the top cut, makes the tree lift off the stump. Which you know, I know.



Man , I 've felled so many trees that i've worn the lines off just by looking at em.


----------



## KYLogger

Personally, I just wet my finger in my mouth, stick it up in the air, "Kentucky Windage", adjust for elevation, and then of course you have to take into consideration the revolution of the earth both around it's axis and the sun. Barometric pressure, soil conditions, what kind of under 'britches you have on that day, whether you had 4 or 6 cups of coffee that morning, and lastly the freshness of your latest dip of snoose! Gun the saw and just let 'er go.........................he he he


Tom


----------



## floyd

I had a Chevy 1T crummy that took a direct hit over the driver door. Bought it from a bunch of tree planting hippies in NE Orygun.


----------



## GASoline71

Gologit said:


> Nope...some times the laughing is what gets you through the day.



The best was after watchin' someone throw an epic riggin' fit... Everybody else is laughin'... 

Gary


----------



## Trx250r180

sighting in the saw thread :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mile9socounty

You mean to tell me that there are black lines and straight marks on saws? Well damn....


----------



## rwoods

Slowp, Jay Leno could use someone like you. Ron


----------



## slowp

I believe I have run it as long as I can unless there is more help. It was fun...thanks.


----------



## slowp

Do I need to mention GOL again? Nobody ranted about it.:msp_confused:


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Do I need to mention GOL again? Nobody ranted about it.:msp_confused:



Naahhhh...let's save GOL for this winter when the house-bound crazies set in.


----------



## madhatte

Talked to a cutter today on one of our sales. It's a heavy thin, a third entry in an area badly-hit by laminated root rot. I noticed that more than half of the butts on the landing had been cut with a conventional/Saginaw face, which is not the norm here. I asked why the Sag face. He told me that cutting a lower stump on high-value poles saved out the length better than if he chanced it with a taller stump, and that due to mill requirements, he had to trim anyway. This was important because of the root rot -- normal lengths were few and far between, but suppressed trees often made good poles. 

I asked the question because this was both an unusual sale and an unusual method. I'm glad I did because it taught me a thing about marking in these kinds of stands: if I mark to leave a lay that doesn't cross other stumps, I will likely increase the bid value of the sale. I'll be remembering this conversation for sure.


----------



## Shod

trees2 said:


> With those giants out there you should chop that in 6 months.


I've been on jobs where I chopped a million a month all by my lonesome. Just finished a Job where me and one other fella felled 1.6 million in 26 days.


----------



## Shod

Shod said:


> I've been on jobs where I chopped a million a month all by my lonesome. Just finished a Job where me and one other fella felled 1.6 million in 26 days.


Sorry....shouldn't of started off bragging being new to the site and all.

Shod


----------



## BeatCJ

Well, probably not in a two year old thread, anyway.


----------



## RandyMac

A million, must be using the Holman method.


----------



## SliverPicker

I always thought earplugs were like soft ramrods to get the chips in good and deep?


----------



## Westboastfaller

I believe Bob mentioned most all on page one,
I will just elaborate. Often on steep ground the high side would be cut low as possible in cases so a faller can reach the low side as he may just be able to reach, cutting over his head or thinking ahead and leaving a stump higher to stand on in order to reach the low side. The last option, springboard when there is only a high side and no step option. Of course none of that applys under bar length diameter. So why else would we leave high stumps?

On heli or steep ground otherwise. It keeps the wood on the hill. You can't go below your F&B often in that situation,
Or you won't be falling long. You drop your cut and it kicks loose bucked trees below and the top slides and your in the bite. Not to mention if it is a safe practice situation,Thats a lot of energy and time. If its not safe to limb and buck thats fine.
The rigging crew will get it when its 'time'. It shouldn't happen to often. A lot of bigger cedar has butt rot and needs to be aliminated anyway. Danger tree falling: (DTF)All Danger trees are to be felled at a comfortable hight in BC falling practices.Keeps you erect and looking up. (did someone just say erect..lol)Example: fire fighting, most any dead tree removal. exempt would be a lite fire scotch in a none dangerous situation or recent bug kill. We also have the one foot rule so the stumps would be recut in most activities, except,on a fire or wet belt falling.

o


----------



## cedarheaven

Having cut timber from both sides of the lower 48 all of the above apply. The largest difference is the soil & altitude. Red Maple from PA can be softer than an old brittle Doug Fir grown in CA. The moisture available in the trees growth rate create separate age ring density. That density is what your chain is cutting. Adjustment of the saw-chain to cut those different densities is the real challenge...


----------



## madmarksolomon

Rounder said:


> I figure we're Rocky Mountain Fallers....High above all that East/West BS....


Lack of oxygen too...


----------



## cedarheaven

In following all publications concerning logging, a "timber feller" was even listed as a Union Job Classification. In the "English" language one doesn't FALL a tree, one fells a tree. The tree is ON THE GROUND so you FELL IT!


----------



## 1270d

Oh boy...


----------



## bitzer

cedarheaven said:


> In following all publications concerning logging, a "timber feller" was even listed as a Union Job Classification. In the "English" language one doesn't FALL a tree, one fells a tree. The tree is ON THE GROUND so you FELL IT!


A timber faller is one who makes the tree fall or the timber fall. You don't make timber fell. Once its on the ground its no longer a tree its a log that needs to be bucked, skidded(skun if you prefer), loaded, hauled, graded, scaled, and bought. So saying one fell a tree on the ground in terms of logging is incorrect. Now if said person cutting the tree down is not a logger or timber faller then you can say they fell the tree on the ground because they have to deal with the entire tree like in an arborist or firewood scenario. So to re-cap: Timber faller- one who makes timber fall for the purpose of logging. Tree feller- one who cuts a tree down for whatever reason. The union person writing up definitions may have never cut a tree in their life. When you see a timber faller you will know the difference.


----------



## northmanlogging

... Unions... pfft...


----------



## Bwildered

bitzer said:


> A timber faller is one who makes the tree fall or the timber fall. You don't make timber fell. Once its on the ground its no longer a tree its a log that needs to be bucked, skidded(skun if you prefer), loaded, hauled, graded, scaled, and bought. So saying one fell a tree on the ground in terms of logging is incorrect. Now if said person cutting the tree down is not a logger or timber faller then you can say they fell the tree on the ground because they have to deal with the entire tree like in an arborist or firewood scenario. So to re-cap: Timber faller- one who makes timber fall for the purpose of logging. Tree feller- one who cuts a tree down for whatever reason. The union person writing up definitions may have never cut a tree in their life. When you see a timber faller you will know the difference.


Paddy & mcdougal were walking down the road looking for work, on a fence was a sign saying " tree fellers wanted" paddy looks at mcdougal & says " geez! if mick was here we would have had that job!
Thansk


----------



## cedarheaven

[photo="medium"]2578[/photo] In 1947 my Father (Logging Supervisor) for a major lumber producer in NE CA, still in operations, wrote the Union Handbook for wages, by-laws etc. The heads of both the Union (Local 3074 Sawmill &* Joiners) & the management of the Lumber Co. listed the following; Gyppo Timber Feller (Sets) $4.49 per Mbf. These people whose experience in the Logging industry came from the 1900's & was still used in 1985 when the Logging department was finally farmed out to the local Gyppo Logging Co. My father worked in the Logging & Lumber industry for over 55 years & was the Sierra Cascade Logging Conference president in 1952 & 1955. So I can listen to all the Faller's out there with their explanations but as a Gyppo Feller/Bucker myself for 17 years I will stick with my Father's knowledge. By the way, go ask your English teacher which is correct. (Iit's called proper grammer use.)


----------



## Trx250r180

I just smashed 2 trucks like that .


----------



## northmanlogging

cedarheaven said:


> [photo="medium"]2578[/photo] In 1947 my Father (Logging Supervisor) for a major lumber producer in NE CA, still in operations, wrote the Union Handbook for wages, by-laws etc. The heads of both the Union (Local 3074 Sawmill &* Joiners) & the management of the Lumber Co. listed the following; Gyppo Timber Feller (Sets) $4.49 per Mbf. These people whose experience in the Logging industry came from the 1900's & was still used in 1985 when the Logging department was finally farmed out to the local Gyppo Logging Co. My father worked in the Logging & Lumber industry for over 55 years & was the Sierra Cascade Logging Conference president in 1952 & 1955. So I can listen to all the Faller's out there with their explanations but as a Gyppo Feller/Bucker myself for 17 years I will stick with my Father's knowledge. By the way, go ask your English teacher which is correct. (Iit's called proper grammer use.)



Well this isn't 1947, its 2015, literacy is more common now...

They are mostly called cutters, or fallers at least here on the west coast. 

On the east coast where things are a little, different, they sometimes still use feller, but from what I've seen on youtube, and talking to some folks from back east, these east coast fellers would have a hard days hoe to keep up on the west coast. Not saying that all east coast cutters are inept or anything, just some of the methods of the past should probably be left in the past.

I appreciate your spelling of gyppo correctly though


----------



## 2dogs

My contract with the State says "Faller".


----------



## ropensaddle

slowp said:


> Those boots look brand new. Better get them broken in.





slowp said:


> Those boots look brand new. Better get them broken in.


Yup thems nice boots but rount here he would be harassed for not removing those fag tags


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

It's feller.

It's not called a "faller buncher"!

Feller is a traditional name for someone who cuts down trees.


----------



## ropensaddle

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's feller.
> 
> It's not called a "faller buncher"!
> 
> Feller is a traditional name for someone who cuts down trees.


Rotflmfao It is so funny, I remember way back in early 80s seeing the term feller and wondering what science teacher or who ever came up with the term. I have known so many fellers that never even put a saw in their hands  An argument can be made that there are fellers out there that are not fallers but their are fallers who mostly are fellers. Their are arborist like me who are also faller fellers but at the end of the day there is still fellers that have never cut a tree. Watcha top knot feller


----------



## bitzer

cedarheaven said:


> [photo="medium"]2578[/photo] In 1947 my Father (Logging Supervisor) for a major lumber producer in NE CA, still in operations, wrote the Union Handbook for wages, by-laws etc. The heads of both the Union (Local 3074 Sawmill &* Joiners) & the management of the Lumber Co. listed the following; Gyppo Timber Feller (Sets) $4.49 per Mbf. These people whose experience in the Logging industry came from the 1900's & was still used in 1985 when the Logging department was finally farmed out to the local Gyppo Logging Co. My father worked in the Logging & Lumber industry for over 55 years & was the Sierra Cascade Logging Conference president in 1952 & 1955. So I can listen to all the Faller's out there with their explanations but as a Gyppo Feller/Bucker myself for 17 years I will stick with my Father's knowledge. By the way, go ask your English teacher which is correct. (Iit's called proper grammer use.)


Thats pretty cool. Its still in making the trees fall that is important. Once its on the ground it doesn't matter how it got there anymore. No past tense needed. I am going to make that tree fall. I'm going to make that tree fell.


----------



## bitzer

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's feller.
> 
> It's not called a "faller buncher"!
> 
> Feller is a traditional name for someone who cuts down trees.


Thats because there is no finesse in making the tree fall. The machine just does it.


----------



## northmanlogging

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's feller.
> 
> It's not called a "faller buncher"!
> 
> Feller is a traditional name for someone who cuts down trees.



thats cause a buncha fellers came up with it, and a bunch of other fellers have to work on em, one feller has to run it to make a bunch of cash to pay for all them other fellers to keep it running...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Haha. After running a buncher I'd never go back to cutting by hand. What I'd cut in a full day that thing can drop in an hour... all the while listening to the radio with the A/C or heater going


----------



## catbuster

2dogs said:


> My contract with the State says "Faller".



Yeah, my USFS one says Class I *Faller*. I had a variety of options, but that pays the best, and I think the pay scale speaks for itself. I don't know an east coast guy who has only worked the east coast that's a Class I faller, which also speaks for itself. I don't count myself as a left coaster. I've worked there in the past and will probably roll in in August to the left coast to help with the worst part of the fire season. Those guys know the best and safest ways to put a tree on the ground, in pretty much any condition.


----------



## spindrift7mm

Fallers refer to each other as "fallers". In most professions it's respectful to call professionals what they call themselves, a surgeon is a doctor but prefers "surgeon". Walk onto a dirt job at lunch and ask to speak to the road grader operator, you won't get much help but say "say hey who's the Bladehand" . Guy with a cowboy hat driving a pick-up could be a cowboy but the guy on a horse working cows is a Buckaroo. It boils down to the respect of the professions. Oh don't call a cop Barney Fife they like Police Officer Sir. Ken not Keneth


----------



## 2dogs

I guess you don't like Kendoll any more?


----------



## spindrift7mm

Ok Willyam


----------



## Gologit

If I call the office and ask them to send me two fallers I get two men with saws.
If I call the office and ask for two fellers I get two Timbcos.

The language changes from place to place and even from job to job. It really doesn't matter. Most of the guys I work with prefer being called fallers but, since they don't really care about other people's opinions and won't take you seriously anyway if you're not part of the tribe, you're free to hang any kind of label you want on them. Within reason. Good luck.


----------



## Trx250r180

Same here sir 
Faller get this 






Ask for a feller ,get this


----------



## 056 kid

trees2 said:


> Saftey first always, but why the high stumps? Back east I dig around the stump to cut it as low as I can on High grade oak. Of course there is a HUGE differance in the tally at the end of the day . Around here if you chop 10,000 bf INT rule a day you have done good. Average dbh on hardwood is 20" Good white pine will average 800 - 1200 bf per tree.



I never understood why someone would go through the work of digging out around a tree to add a foot of curly crappy grain on the butt of a nice clear oak.. walnut, maybe..

One reason for the high stumping out west is in line with what I just said. Try really steering a good tall side leaner down in that ghetto grain and things probably won't go as planned. Get up a few feet into straight grain and you got something to work with.. butt flair too, time is $..


----------



## 056 kid

trees2 said:


> With those giants out there you should chop that in 6 months.




Lol, 6 months. 100,000, a day is what i heard was a good # in OG days.
& as Bob stated, they sawed 10 to the 6th power every week.

Did you ever get the joke about sawing tan oak with a dull chain?


----------



## jwilly

Years ago when my buddy from Northern Maine came to the Adirondacks he was looking for a job cutting wood but people just laughed when he called himself a "chopper" he did get hired by a frenchman cutting for Finch Pruyn. Made out great but got sick of chopping and limbing spruce and balsam last I heard he went to work for Asplundh clearing power lines.


----------



## 2dogs

Ted I was thinking about you today when I was at Costco buying a GIANT jar of dill pickles. Can't let all that garlicy brine go to waste.


----------



## 056 kid

2dogs said:


> Ted I was thinking about you today when I was at Costco buying a GIANT jar of dill pickles. Can't let all that garlicy brine go to waste.



Its hard to go wrong there. I pickled a few jars last summer. First time doing more with a jar other than opening the lid and turning it upside down. However, they where amazing. I think the absence of any additives is what made them. Since then i can taste something off in some lower end brands. My most recent discovery of a couple months ago are boars head dills. They taste good. I tried some different cucumbers this year and they won't yield enough fruit at once to bother with. They are a pickling variety. I had better yeild by far last year with slicing cucumbers. Im about as green as they come when it comes to growing well, anything. Ive got some corn that im mighty proud of though, fingers crossed.


----------



## cedarheaven

John Deere, Barko, Timber Pro, Tiger Cat, Hydro-Ax & CAT all manufacture FELLER-BUNCHERS. Would you consider these Company's use of FELLER?


----------



## Humptulips

056 kid said:


> I never understood why someone would go through the work of digging out around a tree to add a foot of curly crappy grain on the butt of a nice clear oak.. walnut, maybe..
> 
> One reason for the high stumping out west is in line with what I just said. Try really steering a good tall side leaner down in that ghetto grain and things probably won't go as planned. Get up a few feet into straight grain and you got something to work with.. butt flair too, time is $..



Around here where Polsons logged in the early days it is not uncommon to find a rootwad cut off practically in the roots. If the tree wood have been standing it would have been flush with the ground. Stumps on the other had much higher more commensurate with hand falling.
I have been told Polsons paid windfall buckers stump scale so I guess they got all they could out of a stump. Fallers (cedarheaven) and regular buckers got paid actual scale so no incentive to make low stumps. Hand falling days so I imagine a low stump would have been doubly difficult.
I guess it all boils down to what pays the best.


----------



## tramp bushler

We do it the way we do because its right And works fast and as essy as possible while being the safest . It shouldnt take more than 1 minute per 1,000 bd ft Scribner to put a tree on the ground correctly.


----------



## Trx250r180

Hi Glen


----------



## tramp bushler

Howdy ! good t see everyone still alive !


----------



## bitzer

Dammit Glen! How the hell are ya??!!


----------



## Gologit

tramp bushler said:


> Howdy ! good t see everyone still alive !


 Good to see you back here again.


----------



## Gypo Logger

If you were still a mod you could ban my arse and quite a few others. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Glen. Welcome back to the woodtick shack.


----------



## tramp bushler

Well guys. Yup , its been a while. Im working on a new carear path. On of making money sittin on my butt.


----------



## bitzer

Well you look pert as a ruttin buck!


----------



## Gologit

tramp bushler said:


> Well guys. Yup , its been a while. Im working on a new carear path. On of making money sittin on my butt. View attachment 438365



That look on your face is pure Cat skinner...."You want me to do WHAT??!!"


----------



## square1

> Why do west coast loggers fell timber the way the do?


I presume because if they felled them the other way they wold have to fish all the logs out of the Pacific Ocean?


----------

